# CSpire announced 4G LTE rollout...



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

They're saying September, so I guess we'll see...

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/08/c-spire-restarts-mississippi-lte-launch-for-september/


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

That will be cool if they do....

Plus some new awesome phones









http://www.cspire.com/company_info/about/network/


----------

